# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  BBQ DELONGHI

## alex20

0008905-image1-500x500.jpgΚαλημέρα σας . Έχω το BBQ delonghi με τους δύο διακόπτες και άλλαξα την αντίσταση ενώ την έβαλα σωστά τους ακροδεξιές σωστά ρίχνει το ρελέ μπορείτε να μου πείτε το σωστό τρόπο σύνδεσης Μήπως έχω κάνει κάτι λαθος; σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μάλλον κατά την τοποθέτηση της αντίστασης δεν στερεωσες σωστά τους ακροδέκτες και με το κλείσιμο ακουμπάνε στο σασί και σου κάνει διαρροή , πεφτει το ρελέ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex20

Μπορείτε να μου δείξετε τον σωστό τρόπο σύνδεσης των καλωδίων ; ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δείξε φωτό πώς να σου δείξουμε;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας επανέρχομαι μετά από καιρό το BBQ παρασκευάστηκε υπάρχει όμως άλλο θέμα: Η μικρή αντίσταση έχει πιο μεγάλη ισχύ ενώ η μεγάλη είναι χαμηλότερη. Να διευκρινίσω ότι είναι η γνήσια αντίσταση Delonghi 1450 w η μεγάλη 1000w η μικρή παραθέτω  φωτο από πριν την αλλαγή της αντίστασης για τη σύνδεση των καλωδιων. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει  μπει κάποιο χρώμα καλωδίου σε λάθος θέIMG_20200424_120557.jpgση; ευχαριστώ

----------


## alex20

Ουδείς?  :Sad:

----------


## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας. Επισκευαστής το BBQ αλλά τώρα η μικρή αντίσταση έχει πιο πολύ ισχύ από την μεγάλη αντίσταση ενώ κανονικά η μεγάλη έχει απιο πολλή ισχύ από την μικρή. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Μήπως κάποιο καλώδιο δεν μπήκε στη σωστή θέση? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gep58

Είπες η μικρή είναι ισχύος 1000W και η μεγάλη 1450W. Πως κατάλαβες πρακτικά ότι είναι αντίστροφες οι ισχύες των 2 αντιστάσεων? Τα καλώδια δεν φαίνεται να είναι λάθος τοποθετημένα πέρα από κάποια πληγώματα και ταλαιπωρία που έχει δεχθεί το μπλε της τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## alex20

Στο ψύσιμο και οπτικά η μικρή πυρώνει πιο πολύ από την μεγάλη. Αποκλείεται ένα καλώδιο να είναι σε λάθος θέση? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gep58

Οπτικά δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος. Μόνο με αμπερομέτρηση (της κάθε μιας υπό τάση) ή έστω ωμομέτρηση (χωρίς τάση). Μικρότερη τιμή αντίστασης μεγαλύτερη ισχύς επειδή και για τις 2 η τάση λειτουργίας τους είναι ίδια (230VAC) . Σε λάθος θέση δεν είναι γιατί αφενός δεν θα δούλευε κάποια και αφετέρου δεν φτάνουν τα καλώδια για να τις μπλέξεις μεταξύ τους.

----------

